# 03 Altima Bose stereo, CD changer not working



## Mossyoakglock (Nov 2, 2008)

*03 Altima Bose stereo..Changer won't play, eject or switch discs*

We have an 03 Altima with the Bose stereo and 6-disc changer. The radio works fine and the steering wheel controls work. But, the CD player doesn't work. It will not let you change discs, eject them or play them. Any idea what might be wrong? Gears stripped?

Does anybody have the part number for the radio for an 03 Altima w/ 6-disc changer w/ Bose stereo? I might just try to find somebody selling one and just replace it. 

Are the stereos the same between Bose and non-Bose radios?


----------

